# The Beatles: Get Back - A Sneak Peek from Peter Jackson



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2020)

Quickly checked and I found no mention of this video. Looks fantastic. Just watching them and all that glorious gear was very satisfying.

Anyone going to watch this on release?


----------



## chrisr (Dec 22, 2020)

Didn't know this was in the pipeline - looks great - thanks for posting


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 22, 2020)

I saw this yesterday. Nice vibe.


----------



## MGdepp (Dec 22, 2020)

Looking forwards to this!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 22, 2020)

The clothes are really amazing!


----------



## Dietz (Dec 22, 2020)

Woohoooooooo!!!!!!  Finally a sign that next year will be better than the current one.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2020)

Can’t come soon enough.....


----------



## tebling (Dec 29, 2020)

A young Alan Parsons at 4:47.


----------



## Kony (Dec 29, 2020)

Definitely going to watch - PJ also did an amazing job putting together the footage for They Shall Not Grow Old. It's surprising that, after 50+ years, there is still unseen footage of the greatest band ever.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

Interesting to watch John playing around and having fun. Haven't seen much real Beatles footage from the later years, so was always left with the impression he was much more of a dour and sullen individual.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> It’s incredible to see video recordings of such high quality from back then. It’s a little like being sent back in time, I think
> 
> On Youtube there are video recordings of similar high quality of Led Zeppelin performing live back then. Totally like a time machine to watch this!



The beauty of stuff being shot on Film.


----------



## Macrawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow they did a great job on the restoration of the vid. I'm sure they took a few liberties on the actual colors.


----------



## olvra (Dec 29, 2020)

Kony said:


> the greatest band ever.



Did you mean: _Led Zeppelin_


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 29, 2020)

This looks awesome. Just imagine having access to all that raw footage. I envy Peter Jackson.

btw, was that Bob Dylan at 4:45?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 30, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Interesting to watch John playing around and having fun. Haven't seen much real Beatles footage from the later years, so was always left with the impression he was much more of a dour and sullen individual.



Well, i guess there is much more ambiguity and vitriol to the whole thing once you realize that the song "Get back" is addressed towards (or rather: against) Yoko, as John mentioned on one occasion.
These snippets in the video capture a really strange emotional constellation, so i'm looking forward to the film. 
(p.s the Beatles are my all time favorite rock/pop band...i was/am always amazed which enormous range of emotions they covered in their work)


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 30, 2020)

I knew Peter Jackson was very much into the Beatles .....
So here goes my little story:

Many many years ago, I was in front of Abbey Road Studios, as a tourist....
After a while I start chatting to this guy who was smoking a cigarette outside the studio.
I tell him I'm an engineer and musician, the Beatles are my favorite band ever, and how much I was in awe of that "sacred" place.
Out of nowhere he goes: "do you want to come in?" I say "what?! sure!!"...I can't believe my ears... "Follow me" he says.
We enter. We turn left.
Studio 2, where everything happened, was empty, I got a couple of meters inside...
Trying to breath in the magic. I knew the place really well from pictures, so there was a bit of weird deja vou feeling involved, like I have already been there.
My hero benefactor says, "oh come, I'll show you studio 1"...
"They are recording a film soundtrack, the film is called Lord of the Rings".
The orchestra was ready, I was electric.
After 10 minutes give or take, the guy says "OK I gotta go, can you find the exit?". I thank him with all my heart and head outside.
As I exit, on the famous crossing, here was Mr. Peter Jackson, doing the most touristy classic picture crossing with no shoes on, looking as happy as a child in a candy store, the impatient London drivers look on in frustration as he goes back and fourth.
Anyhow, that is how I knew Jackson is a true Beatles fan for sure ....


----------



## TGV (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't think I'll watch it, but it sounds good.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jan 3, 2021)

Studio 2 is certainly an recording experience I won't forget either.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

Cannot wait, I am such a huge Beatles freak.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Cannot wait, I am such a huge Beatles freak.


Not as much as me!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Not as much as me!


Here.s the test. Do you own “Recording The Beatles” and the mono mixes of their albums? If not, you are not in my league.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Cannot wait, I am such a huge Beatles freak.


me too....it's my duty as a scouser.
I had the most odd experience years back. I was in the Beatles studio at Abbey Rd, having just finished a session. It just happened to be on the day a vigil for Harrison (who'd recently died) was being held in the forecourt outside in the evening. They'd set up speakers outside to play Harrison's songs. I was in that studio with a muso pal of mine, waiting for him to pack up his viola so we could get to the bar, nobody else was there. Just in the distance, we could hear the opening strains of 'My Sweet Lord' filtering down to us (all doors must've been open I guess).
It was quite surreal, I'd have thought there'd be people in the studio, but no, just us, it was quite moving.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Well, i guess there is much more ambiguity and vitriol to the whole thing once you realize that the song "Get back" is addressed towards (or rather: against) Yoko, as John mentioned on one occasion.
> These snippets in the video capture a really strange emotional constellation, so i'm looking forward to the film.
> (p.s the Beatles are my all time favorite rock/pop band...i was/am always amazed which enormous range of emotions they covered in their work)


I guess I knew but just forgot about all the tension of that time (Fell in and out of love with their music, but never really got into the history). If this is them faking it, they're doing a really good job.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Here.s the test. Do you own “Recording The Beatles” and the mono mixes of their albums? If not, you are not in my league.


I had the hardback transcriptions of all their songs. Where do I rank?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I had the hardback transcriptions of all their songs. Where do I rank?


How accurate were they?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> How accurate were they?


Now there's a question! They passed the test of my Beatles-obsessed bandmates. Can't remember whether we found glaring errors, but then we didn't get through it all:





__





Complete Scores de The Beatles | comprar en Stretta tienda de partituras online


The Beatles: Complete Scores - Full Transcriptions from the Original Recordings - Transcribed Scores - Partitura orquestal. Entrega rápida y fiable en todo el mundo.




www.stretta-music.es


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Now there's a question! They passed the test of my Beatles-obsessed bandmates. Can't remember whether we found glaring errors, but then we didn't get through it all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that as well. I rate it at a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> I have that as well. I rate it at a 7.5 out of 10.


I'mma get the feeling that the next part of that sentence might've been, "...And that ain't good enough!!"


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I'mma get the feeling that the next part of that sentence might've been, "...And that ain't good enough!!"


It’s all fine. Anyone who loves The Beatles is aces with me.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> It’s all fine. Anyone who loves The Beatles is aces with me.


I think I do love them, but it's been a tumultuous relationship.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I think I do love them, but it's been a tumultuous relationship.


Well not for me, but I don’t conflate The Beatles work with the work they did post Beatles individually, which varied in quality far more.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 4, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Well not for me, but I don’t conflate The Beatles work with the work they did post Beatles individually, which varied in quality far more.


I think that when a band has such an eclectic output, it's normal for there to be tracks that people either won't ever like, or will need to be in a very specific mood to be able to listen to.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Here.s the test. Do you own “Recording The Beatles” and the mono mixes of their albums? If not, you are not in my league.


you beat me....


Ashermusic said:


> Here.s the test. Do you own “Recording The Beatles” and the mono mixes of their albums? If not, you are not in my league.


The Music yes but not that book unfortunately...

Got this one though...


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kony said:


> PJ also did..


You work at weta?


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> You work at weta?


I wish!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 11, 2021)

It does make you feel like your right there! Nice footage. Christmas 2021!?! I'm sure PJ will get the 56 hours down to 4, then release the 8 hour director's cut a year later.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> It does make you feel like your right there! Nice footage. Christmas 2021!?! I'm sure PJ will get the 56 hours down to 4, then release the 8 hour director's cut a year later.


I’d watch it all....all 56 hours...


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 11, 2021)

If weren't for the Beatles, I doubt that I would have ever become a musician. They are like family members to me.

That said, I'm not too excited about watching this. It was such a dismal period of their history. It's like watching a family going through a dreary, drugged-up divorce. Also (IMO), "Let it Be" is their second worst album (after the White Album) and it felt like they were totally phoning it in. You may vehemently disagree.

I prefer to think of them in their happier, more musically brilliant days. But who knows. Maybe I'll check it out and learn something.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> If weren't for the Beatles, I doubt that I would have ever become a musician. They are like family members to me.
> 
> That said, I'm not too excited about watching this. It was such a dismal period of their history. It's like watching a family going through a dreary, drugged-up divorce. Also (IMO), "Let it Be" is their second worst album (after the White Album) and it felt like they were totally phoning it in. You may vehemently disagree.
> 
> I prefer to think of them in their happier, more musically brilliant days. But who knows. Maybe I'll check it out and learn something.


Apparently they all knew it was sort of over and had lots of fun in the studio once billy preston arrived...without Let it be...I doubt we would have had such a magnificent record as Abbey Road.

Let it be was not their last record....and abbey road is musically brilliant....


----------



## pinki (Jan 11, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Here.s the test. Do you own “Recording The Beatles” and the mono mixes of their albums? If not, you are not in my league.


Don’t those mono mixes sound incredible? I could not believe how fresh they sounded when they were reissued.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Apparently they all knew it was sort of over and had lots of fun in the studio once billy preston arrived...without Let it be...I doubt we would have had such a magnificent record as Abbey Road.
> 
> Let it be was not their last record....and abbey road is musically brilliant....


Interesting. I guess I'm remembering the old Let it Be movie, which seemed pretty dismal (to me). Maybe (as you say) the terrible part was over and they could let loose and enjoy themselves. I did watch the trailer to the Peter Jackson film and it seemed like they were having some fun, especially John.

I completely agree with you about Abbey Road and there were good moments on Let it Be, as well.


----------

